# help!!!!!!!! omg help!!!&#



## bmw528i (Aug 29, 2006)

HAD PIRNAHAS IN TANK FOR 3 WEEKS NEVER CYCLED TANK RIGHT WATER WAS CRYSTAL CLEAR THOUGH FOR 3 WEEKS UNTIL BOOM !!!!!! WATER IS SO CLOUDY I CANT EVEN SEE FISH WTF HAPPEND SOMEONE HELP !!! I JUST DID A 40PERCENT WATER CHANGE AND STILL LIKE EVEN WORSE .... WHAT DO I DO ?????????


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd say start by testing the core parameters (ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, ph) and post them over here


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

you are having a bacterial bloom it sounds like to me-just keep up with waterchanges and you should be good

just noticed you say you cant see fish-definately post your params lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

GET THE FISH OUT, PIRANHAS ARE EXTREMELY SENSITIVIE TO HIGH AMMONIA LEVELS!!!!!!!!ASK A FRIEND FOR SOME OF HIS FILTER MEDIA, INSERT IN YOUR FILTER FOR A FEW WEEKS AND SHOULD BE OK!

You should have really cycled it first though...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

well first of all you should have cycled it, im suprised your fish survived. how big are the fish right now? if they are not too big, you could put them in a big container, but then again, the water is still not cycled. do you have any other tanks you could put them in(that are cycled)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Your tank is in the middle of cycling. You dont want to stop it. you NEED to remove the fish so the tank can finish cycling. 
If tyou want to speed that process up you need to go to your LFS and get a packet of biospira. Dump that in your filters and you might be able to get the tank to cycle faster. STOP doing water changes. You should not be doing water changes untill after the tank is cycled. otherwise you will be starting it over.


----------



## bmw528i (Aug 29, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Your tank is in the middle of cycling. You dont want to stop it. you NEED to remove the fish so the tank can finish cycling.
> If tyou want to speed that process up you need to go to your LFS and get a packet of biospira. Dump that in your filters and you might be able to get the tank to cycle faster. STOP doing water changes. You should not be doing water changes untill after the tank is cycled. otherwise you will be starting it over.


amonia 8.0 ppm/ml 
nitite 0
ph- 6.6

what should i do im getting mixed responses water change or not ???

also i have been adding sh*t loads of ammo lock for the past few days is that bad???


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

i would take the fish out if you can so the tank can finish cycling because the ammonia should peak soon then you should start getting nitrites then finaly both of them will go down to 0 and you will have nitrates which is when its safe for your fish


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

remove the fish asap


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Why not just do a big water change before your fish are all dead?
Then do a 25% daily until you can not smell the stink from the water.


----------



## bmw528i (Aug 29, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Why not just do a big water change before your fish are all dead?
> Then do a 25% daily until you can not smell the stink from the water.


just did a 50percent waterchange and added some stress enzyme


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

bmw528i said:


> Why not just do a big water change before your fish are all dead?
> Then do a 25% daily until you can not smell the stink from the water.


just did a 50percent waterchange and added some stress enzyme
[/quote]

8.0 ppm of ammonia basically means your fish are sure to die if kept in that water. Your in the middle of your cycle, your ammonia will stop going up if you stop doing water changes. then your nitrites will go up, and then when they go to 0, you can put the fish back in. The stress zyme stuff wont do anything. aLL you can do to save your fish now is put them in a fully cycled tank, if you dont have one, bring them to the pet store. Then you can add bio spira, or filter media from a cycled tank to speed the process up. but stop doing water changes becuase hte cycle will just take longer


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> Why not just do a big water change before your fish are all dead?
> Then do a 25% daily until you can not smell the stink from the water.


just did a 50percent waterchange and added some stress enzyme
[/quote]

8.0 ppm of ammonia basically means your fish are sure to die if kept in that water. Your in the middle of your cycle, your ammonia will stop going up if you stop doing water changes. then your nitrites will go up, and then when they go to 0, you can put the fish back in. The stress zyme stuff wont do anything. aLL you can do to save your fish now is put them in a fully cycled tank, if you dont have one, bring them to the pet store. Then you can add bio spira, or filter media from a cycled tank to speed the process up. but stop doing water changes becuase hte cycle will just take longer








[/quote]

mikfleye is right but if you don't have another tank, then you have no choice but to do the water changes. Its the only way. Water changes will slow down the bacteria bloom. Rather a slower cycle or dead fish; take your pick. By the way, add maximum filtration if you have them.

Good luck.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

zack-199 said:


> well first of all you should have cycled it, im suprised your fish survived. how big are the fish right now? if they are not too big, you could put them in a big container, but then again, the water is still not cycled. do you have any other tanks you could put them in(that are cycled)


yea you could try putting them in like a rubbermaid container or something and keep doing water changes to that while you leave your tank alone so it cycles


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you really need to either get some media from a cycled tank or get som biospira and get the bact you need to deal with that issue. because if you don't have anywhere elese to put those fish being the ammonia factories they are they are going to kill themselves. 
Your Tank needs to complete its cycle reguardless of if you have fish in it or not. because if you don't allow it to then you will continue to have this problem for a long time. 
So spend the 15 bucks and get a package from your LFS. 
Do a waterchange if that is going to be your resouloution. because you won't be so pressed for that ammonia to have to be converted. 
Doing water changes is only going to buy you some time.


----------



## bmw528i (Aug 29, 2006)

ok can this bio spira be done with the fish in the tank ???

and if i take the fish out will there still be able to cycle without the fish to produc e amonia constantly


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

bmw528i said:


> ok can this bio spira be done with the fish in the tank ???
> and if i take the fish out will there still be able to cycle without the fish to produc e amonia constantly


No way. Your fishes will suffer too much or even die. You see after the ammonia peak you have now, a nitrite (NO2) peak will follow. This is the first progress in cycling. A high nitrite content may suffocate your fishes.

It seems you have too many Piranhas in your tank during cycling. That is why the ammonia levels are so high. If you had basic water they would already be dead.

Harry


----------

